# EMERGENCY-something is wrong with Lola!



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lola has unlimited out of cage time when I am home and spends most of the time on top of her cage, but will sit with me if I am in the room with her. Today, she had disappeared and I found her under the coffee table, but didn't think anything of it at the time. A little later I found her under her cage and realized something was wrong. She appeared all fluffed up and looks like she is panting. It is close to 80 in the house right now and my first thought was she needed to cool off, but upon touching her feet and feeling her body, she feels on the cool side. She has her beak open a little and appears to be panting. She seemed fine last night except that she pooped a ton at one time. She usually poops small amounts constantly throughout the day, but this was one gigantic poop that seemed to explode out of her. There wasn't anymore instance of that that I noticed. I got her up this morning and she was anxious as always to be let out of her cage. She came to join me for breakfast but she doesn't eat human food. Yesterday she ate some turkey bacon - I'm not sure if that is ok or not. She also ate a few bites of tortilla chips. I know the chips aren't ok, she doesn't get much but really is drawn to them. Otherwise, she only gets her pellets. Does anyone have any ideas as to what might be bothering her? I'm a bit anxious right now. I've had her since November and she hasn't had any issues except for a prolapse in November. Otherwise she has been healthy and happy. Help!!!


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I can also hear her making a noise, sounds like a soft ticking time bomb. Don't know if it is her tongue making the noise. Her tail is pointing downward.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please post a pix of her posture. it sounds like she is possibly getting ready to lay an egg.

Her sudden interest in wanting to eat the chips, bacon, human foods is to ingest some salt. If she has had issues with prolapse before her body instinctivly knows that it would need small/tiny amounts of salt to help with muscle contractions..

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I just came back from the vet. The vet took an x-ray and did not find an egg, but found some sort of mass. Her stomach was rock hard, which I hadn't noticed before today. He said it could be respiratory, and the mass, which does not look too threatening at this point may not be anything to worry about, or it could be the mass pressing against her lungs causing her distress. He is keeping her in an incubator tonight and giving her antibiotic injections. If that doesn't help, then he mentioned risky surgery. We just can't afford to keep getting too deep into this, and the vet offered that if needed, he would do surgery at no charge. He is a great vet and I'm really glad to have found him. So at this point, I don't know a whole lot, but her breathing was very rapid and she was in the bottom of her travel cage all fluffed up. I burst into tears as I walked out of the vet, it just doesn't look like a great outcome for her. But I'll have to wait for a report tomorrow. When I learn more, I'll post it. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...with the rapid breathing and a mass it sound similar to pulmonary hypertension. If the mass was very vague looking on the X-rays it could be ascites...meaning fluid buildup which can contribute to the respirtory distress.

She is in my thoughts and hopefully the vet will have good news for you ((((HUGS))))

Susanne


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

the vet wasn't overly concerned about the mass, unless the respiratory issue isn't cleared up with the antibiotics. I'll have to google ascites and learn more about it. Thanks for the info and your concern.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a English Budgie with a mass on her lower stomach, It caused her wings to droop 

we took her to the vet, They drained it and gave us Baytril to give her twice a day for a week the vet (not avian but only vet we have close) said she didn't think she'd make it that was about 4 or 5 months ago, She is perfectly fine, healthy and the lump never returned


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh no! 

She's in my thoughts and prayers, hope she makes a quick recovery too.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

poor little dear...praying for her...aww


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

The poor thing... I hope she recovers speedily.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

The vet called me this morning and told me that Lola had died during the night. He believes she has a huge tumor that finally was too much for her to bare. He is going to find out for sure today before I pick her up this afternoon. I'm so incredibly upset right now. She was only 4 and I had only had her since November. But we all know how sociable these birds are and she was a true member of the family and was with me all the time. She hid her illness so well and died so quickly once symtoms did appear. I wanted the best for her, she was supposed to be a member of the family for years and years. Thanks to all of you that offered advice and showed you care.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww I am sorry to hear this. 

Fatty tumors are well known in cockatiels.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry. When I heard that there was a concentration of mass, the first thing that came to my mind was a fatty tumor. 
RIP Lola... You were and still are loved, and will be missed greatly.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

((((*hugs*)))


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you so much. I keep looking at her empty cage, then see her empty outside cage, and her empty play area and I start crying all over again. It is so hard! What makes me angry is that when I adopted her in November, I first took her to the vet to make sure she was healthy. I then improved her diet, gave her outside time, and made sure she had plenty of baths and gave her a great social environment since she was always with me. We bonded so quickly and I came to this forum to make sure I was properly caring for her. And now she's gone... I was hoping she would be around for so much longer.

Does a fatty tumor begin with diet, or genetics, or both...? She was 4 when I got her and the vet believes she must have had this tumor for quite some time as it was quite large. The lady I got Lola from didn't have her on a great diet, it was all seeds, but she was aware of not giving her too much sunflower seeds. 

I don't know what my future holds, but in case I ever have the opportunity to get another tiel, I just want to make sure that I get a healthy bird and that I keep her healthy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((HUGS))) It is so hard, especially when it is so sudden and unexpected as Lola was.

OK...first off you will know more when talk to the vet. A tumor seems least likely. A mass can be from impacted eggs...which is basically just several shells stacked together to form a mass. You mentioned the prolapse problem. Many times this is due to soft shelled eggs, and the shell surface can stiff to the thin membrane and during contractions gets expelled out of the body. If it is an impaction some calcium could have been stuck to the membrane and prevented further eggs from developing properly.

Below is just an FYI...

As to fatty liver, diet can be only one cause. Genetics plays a big role, and tiels are like people they come in all sizes and some are more predisposed to weight problems. Was she overweight or had a swollen abdomen. The very first sign of liver problems or fatty liver is the urates (white part) of the dropping first get a yellow ochre color then gradually turn a light green. Lack of excersise and sunlight can contribute to liver problems.

The easiest way to check to see if a tiel is deveoping fat over the organs is to look at the abdomen area above the vent. Normal skintone is going to be pinkish, and the skin is semi transparent and you can vaguely see some organs thru the skin. The liver is divided into 2 lobes. The right (looking at the abdomen) lobe is ususally visible right below the ribcage. It will look like a dark bruised area under the skin. In it's normal state it is a mahogany purplish/brown color. This can be seen better in babies. When you have fat build up the skin will look paler and slightly pale yellow looking and very opaque (1st. pix) The fat covers the ogans in the abdomen like a blanket (2nd pix). As fat builds up in the body it starts to infiltrate organs such as the liver (3rd pix) and around the heart and in the larger arteries. When this happens the organs are impaired. About this time the bird can rapidly drop weight. As awful as the liver looks when it is infiltrated with fat it CAN be reversed over time. The liver is self-regenerative if given the tools to help the body repair itself.

Susanne


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, Susanne, for all the info. Lola didn't appear to lose any weight, but honestly, I never weighed her so I certainly couldn't say for sure. Since she suffered the prolapse, I have had her on calcium supplements, and when the weather got nice, I took her outside for an hour a two often so she could increase her vitamin D intake. I don't think her poops ever had a green appearance. She also had a lot of exercise. She couldn't fly but a very short distance, because the lady I got her from severely clipped her wings, but she would walk all over the house daily. She was so fun to watch as she went on her walk-a-bouts! 

My hubby will pick her up from the vet on his way home from work and will then learn what the vet has discovered. When I find out, I will post it. It will make me feel a little better if it was something that we didn't cause or should have discovered long ago.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it isn't your fault, you did everything right 

Sadly enough the damage was no doubt already done , when you took her to the vet when you first got her, it may not of been noticed - maybe it wasn't very big 

But i know once you get the results from the vet, it'll help ease your mind 

:flowers:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In the short time you have had her it sounds like it may have been a pre-existing condition. 

Fortunitely it sounds like she had a happy loving home up til the end.

Susanne


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's terrible to lose a pet.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

My heart goes out to you - I know how hard it is to lose a beloved member of the family. Rest assured she is flying high over the rainbow bridge, and will always be with you :angel: Rest in peace, Lola.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your little bird...its hard to lose a friend. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. My hubby stopped by the vet for me and talked to the vet. It was a very massive tumor that had been growing for a very long time. There was nothing we could have done for her. It's terrible that Lola lived such a short time, she was 4, but she new what love was, as she was a special member of the family. So I am glad that although her time with us was much shorter than I had anticipated, at least those were very happy and memorable days.

We are talking about getting another tiel but waiting to start looking until after the summer. We would like to get a baby this time, hopefully without any pre-existing conditions. I'm going to clean out Lola's cage(s) and put things away for now since looking at them reminds me of what is lost. 

I've learned a lot here and I know that when I get another tiel, this tiel will get all the best. I'll still peek in once in awhile and adore your birds, and one day I'll be all excited to share my new bird with you.

Thank you all so much!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im so sorry for ur loss...Lola had a hard time of it but u did so much for her.....all you could....and she was happy and loved which is more important than anything...RIP Lola....i look forward to seeing ur new tiel when the time is right....stay strong and know u did all u could


----------



## Kal (Jun 25, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about Lola! I just lost my little one too - she was 5 yrs old - i know how it feels! I found another tiel that looked just like her and does things exactly like her. So i find comfort in seeing her every morning along with all others! Maybe that will help you too!

Rest in Peace Lola!


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you all. It does get easier daily, but I miss the constant interaction I had with Lola. I am a stay at home mom and had really bonded with Lola. But time does help.

My husband wants to replace her eventually with a Conure. We really like Cockatoo's, but their size worries me a bit with active children. Lola didn't like my boys, but her "attack" was gentle. A conure will be a little bigger, but yet not as dangerous as the larger birds could be. I really like cockatiels, they are such a friendly and social bird, and Lola was the perfect tiel. I will always remember her, and love her, and swear under my breath about all the poop piles she left everywhere!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam so sorry to hear about Lola


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I appreciate your kind thoughts. Thank you


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

l'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for your sympathy


----------



## 1cookie (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, I will be thinking of you and Lola, good luck


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

May she recover quickly and not suffer any pain,my thoughts are with you and your feathered friend!!


----------



## MaryG1959 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy and it is amazing how a creature so small could have such a large part of our hearts.

Your baby is flying free.

Hugs,


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart is with you.


----------

